# Form/draw length



## Jughead32 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys. My measured DL is 29.75 the bow is set to 28.5 it feels good just a little compact. 29 is more relaxed but I can't hit my anchor. I don't have a line level.

Ive recently started getting a slight string slap and I'm not entirely sure why.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Grip needs work.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Anchor too high.
Bottom knuckle of pointer finger
needs to land directly on top of the ear lobe.




When you can FIND this position by FEEL,
then,
press your bow,
SQUEEZE the limb tips with a press
and move the peep up the string,
until you can see through the peep
with your NEW release hand position.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jughead32 said:


> Hey guys. My measured DL is 29.75 the bow is set to 28.5 it feels good just a little compact. 29 is more relaxed but I can't hit my anchor. I don't have a line level.
> 
> Ive recently started getting a slight string slap and I'm not entirely sure why.
> 
> View attachment 1858680


FORGET about string touching da nose.

Your raised your bow hand HIGHER, too high,
JUST to have the string touch da nose...based on the draw length that was SOLD to you.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> Anchor too high.
> Bottom knuckle of pointer finger
> needs to land directly on top of the ear lobe.
> 
> ...


So,
of course,
when you DROP your release hand lower
so the bottom knuckle of your pointer finger,
touches your EAR LOBE.....

the string will no longer touch da NOSE.

The NOSE is not your anchor.

The bottom knuckle on top of your ear lobe is your anchor.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jughead32 said:


> Hey guys. My measured DL is 29.75 the bow is set to 28.5 it feels good just a little compact. 29 is more relaxed but I can't hit my anchor. I don't have a line level.
> 
> Ive recently started getting a slight string slap and I'm not entirely sure why.
> 
> View attachment 1858680




LEVEL shoulders is what you are after.

YOUR RIGHT shoulder is HIGHER than you LEFT shoulder,
cuz somebody told you that a SHORT ATA bow
has to touch the nose.

Won't happen,
the string will not and SHOULD not touch your nose,
with a SHORT ATA bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jughead32 said:


> Hey guys. My measured DL is 29.75 the bow is set to 28.5 it feels good just a little compact. 29 is more relaxed but I can't hit my anchor. I don't have a line level.
> 
> Ive recently started getting a slight string slap and I'm not entirely sure why.
> 
> View attachment 1858680


You WANT the elbow HIGHER than the WRIST,
when you are at full draw.

Your FOREARM is a crowbar.

When your WRIST on your forearm is at the same height as your elbow
or even worse...

when your WRIST is ABOVE your elbow on the forearm,
you LOSE leverage
and you do not hold as STEADY as you COULD.

So,
cuz somebody told you that you need your NOSE to touch the string,
on a SHORT ATA bow...

you hike up your right collar bone (this is not good for leverage)
you have your wrist way up high on your head (this is also not good for leverage)
and you don't hold as steady as you REALLY COULD.


----------



## Jughead32 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thx guys. I'll put it to work and repost pics in a few days.


----------



## Jughead32 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok fellas. I found at 28.5 I couldn't get my anchor lower with out having to crane my neck way down and forward. I shorted to 28" and this is what ive got.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jughead32 said:


> Ok fellas. I found at 28.5 I couldn't get my anchor lower with out having to crane my neck way down and forward. I shorted to 28" and this is what ive got.
> 
> View attachment 1862140


Try to get your WRIST below your ELBOW.

So,
anchor another 1/4-inch LOWER
and get your elbow UP, if you have no right shoulder problems.


----------



## Jughead32 (Jan 1, 2014)

Was it right to shorten the draw? I know I can move the peep later. Moving things down another 1/4" I need to move the peep a lot and 0 part of the string touches any of my face.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jughead32 said:


> Was it right to shorten the draw? I know I can move the peep later. Moving things down another 1/4" I need to move the peep a lot and 0 part of the string touches any of my face.


Post new photo.

Can you get your RIGHT elbow ABOVE your RIGHT wrist?

Can you get to full draw,
with your RIGHT wrist LOWER than your RIGHT elbow?

Can you get your RIGHT elbow about the same height as the TOP of your RIGHT EAR?


----------



## Jughead32 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok last pic was at 28". This is at 29"DL wife said at 29 my shoulders moved less and I seemed less tense trying to get my elbow up it also felt less "tight"






. Also nuts thank you so much. Mark me down for a DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jughead32 said:


> Ok last pic was at 28". This is at 29"DL wife said at 29 my shoulders moved less and I seemed less tense trying to get my elbow up it also felt less "tight"
> View attachment 1863582
> . Also nuts thank you so much. Mark me down for a DVD.


1) leaning backwards
....step back 6-inches and get your ANKLE touching the SIDE of the wall
....step back 6-inches and get the RIGHT SIDE of your lower leg, knee, thigh, hip, waist touching the SIDE of the wall
....step back 6-inches and get the RIGHT SIDE of your rib cage touching the wall..WALL needs to PUSH your upper body to VERTICAL



SEE how this fella is using the EDGE of the DOOR to PUSH him straight up and down?



BEFORE photo, LEANING way back....so the EDGE of the door pushes him VERTICAL




Like you, the rear end is on the corner of the wall.



CORNER of armpit is SLIDING PAST the wall, JUST LIKE YOU,....STILL leaning backwards




See how the TOES of the shoes are now even with the corner of the wall, cuz he STEPPED back about 6-8 inches.
You need to do the SAME.



STANDING on ONE LEG, the LEFT LEG,
the HEEL of the right foot is 3-inches ABOVE the floor.

When you have the HEEL of your RIGHT foot 3-inches above the floor,
you physically cannot LEAN BACKWARDS any more.

YOU TRY.

PULL your two feet only 12-inches apart.

The PYRAMID of your two legs aLLOWS you to FOOL yourself that you fit a 29-inch DL bow.
YOu don't.

Go back to the 28-inch bow,
and PUSH your bow arm as FAR away as you can,
get your LEFT UPPER ARM LEVEL...push the elbow as FAR FROM the floor as you can.

RIGHT shoulder too high.
LEFT shoulder too low.

With NO bow in hand,
have someone measure to the TOP of your left shoulder
and measure to the TOP of your right shoulder,
until you get the SAME MEASUREMENT.

Then,
when you DO have a bow in hand,
LEVEL out the two shoulders to get the SAME MEASUREMENT for the LEFT and RIGHT shoulder.

Then,
push the bow riser as FAR AS YOU PHYSICALLY can, away from your face.

*GET the TOP of bow hand thumb
to the SAME EXACT tape measure reading
for height above the floor
and your two LEVEL shoulders (TOP of shoulder).*


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

FULLY EXTENDED bow arm......like at the TOP of a pushup.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[HR][/HR]Nuts&bolts is giving you some great advice. Follow what he says to a "T".

One thing I'll add is to NOT go by what feels comfortable now. Go by results. 

Comfortable is just how you are used to shooting. Do what N&B says then high repetitions to get comfortable where your form gives you the best rusults of which you are capable.

Allen


----------



## Jughead32 (Jan 1, 2014)

28# DL fully extended bow arm I tried to make it a point to have my elbow higher.






. 

Grip close up and bow arm close up. The string slap is making me insane.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Get an arm guard until you get it worked out. No point in suffering that way.


----------



## Jughead32 (Jan 1, 2014)

Its more frustrating than painful


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I'm curious if the bow is recoiling at the shot and the string buzzes your forearm? I just started getting a string buzz today after monkeying around with my DL. Perhaps we have the same issue?

At the shot, the back of my bow recoils to the side and the belly of the bow recoils the opposite direction, causing the string to come to rest on my forearm. Not a big slap, but annoying. Is that what you are experiencing too?


----------

